# 2 Tuner Premiere - shipping options



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

I have a 2 tuner Premier without a subscription that I wondering what to do with. I transferred the lifetime subscription to a new bolt a few back, so it’s just hardware at this point. Since it won’t fit into any priority mail fixed rate boxes, it would probably cost more to ship than it’s worth.

Is there a budget shipping option that I can use with eBay and not end up losing money if it sells for $1 plus shipping?

At this point I’m thinking it’s going in the electronics recycling bin


----------



## vaquero (Jan 14, 2020)

When you sell through eBay, you can also ship through eBay and it is less expensive than shipping on your own. I would consider a Premiere without lifetime service as a parts machine. Where are you located, someone on this website might have a use for it and pick it up for a few bucks.


----------



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

Maryland. I figured parts at best. It’s a bottom end Premier model. I’ll probably drop it off to be recycled this weekend


----------



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

Anotherpyr said:


> Maryland. I figured parts at best. It's a bottom end Premier model. I'll probably drop it off to be recycled this weekend


And it's gone. I pulled the hard drive in case anyone wants a backup. It's a small drive 320GB, but I can probably ship that for less than $10


----------

